# MY TUG



## gnipgnop (May 7, 2017)

How do I log into my tug to get a message.  Can't fine it.


----------



## ecwinch (May 7, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> How do I log into my tug to get a message.  Can't fine it.


The login button is in the upper right hand corner. You find your messages in your "INBOX", that is in the upper right hand also.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> How do I log into my tug to get a message.  Can't fine it.


You can get there a number of ways.
www.tug2.com - click _Log In_ in upper right corner
www.tug2.com/Login.aspx - direct link to login


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2017)

note if you mean a marketplace message, the email notifying you that you have a new message should have a link to http://tug2.com in it so you can access it easily.


----------

